# Got to admidt



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

that when it comes to this Administration Tony is Right On !!!

http://www.tonydean.com/issues2.html


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

What are these people thinking(Bush and Congress)? :withstupid: I used to think Bush was an okay guy. I thought he handled 9/11 well and the Iraq situation well. But I have been reading way too many negative things that he is doing to the environment. These pigs have no respect for the environment. It makes me so mad. I feel like beating him with a rubber hose. We should strip away every piece of his clothing, housing, and food and see if he can survive. These a$$clowns are doing the same thing to the environment and the wildlife. If we could have half the money Bush gets from big business and use it to preserve the environment, we would be in good shape. I think one of you serious waterfowlers should run for your state governor or something and change things around before it is too late. I am about the collest person around, but this really gets me worked up. :******: I will be emailing numerous congressmen from now on daily to help battle these problems, and I encourage everyone to do the same.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

No matter what he's doing that doesn't sit right with you, Bush is still better than a liberal Pres like hmm CLINTON !! Ring a bell? Sometimes you have to vote the lesser of the 2 evils right? Now they say Howard Dean is out front in the liberal race. Yuck. What a hippie assed treehugger he is. Obviously he is, GORE is supporting him. (As anyone who know anything, GORE is far left, nowhere close to moderate, extremely liberal) Dean wouldn't be a very wise choice for a replacement. Actually I hope Dean wins the Dem candidacy, For he will lose.

Now I know all you that like to throw out the "class warfare" arguement will be the first to argue, So go ahead and humor me. I'm a capitalist pig, and proud of it. I'm for business. Without it alot of people are out of a job. If "big business" (ooooh big scary word..) doesn't do good YOU DON'T EITHER!!

Save an owl, shoot a liberal politician.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I don't mind business. My dad owns one. I just don't like how they can throw around millions of dollars to pursuade polliticians to do things. That is all.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I don't follow them as close as I should (Dems) - Because Gore was NOT a option to me any way shape or form ( I knew too much about him)

Is there a Dem that supports the Second Amendment ??? If so I'd Vote for them over Bush

If a Dem does not beat Bush this time

We could actually See Hillary next time - & I will have to move to Canada or another neutral (westernized) country :roll:

I almost see it as which is the less of two Evils

I guess I see Bush taking us down a Path to continuing to Let BIg oil & Corporations dominate & using up the world -

Where Dems are a little more likely to try new things - alternatives that could significantly improve the enviroment & provide better lives to all Americans ???

I say Use up our reserves of Oil & drill everything we can get to - While at the same time have a real crash program to develop better alternatives - that will improve every ones lives -

Then (whats left) of what oil remains, can be used for less poluteing things we need it for

& Yes it is all about oil & the enviroment & protecting our consitutional & civil rights & a strong defense & Bush is doing ok on some of this

You may be right Headhunter - I don't see anyone beating him - But why does that scare me & make me less optimistic about the future :eyeroll:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

This kinda funny - go to Google & type in Miserable Failure or hit the I feel lucky button  http://www.google.com/


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey Fetch,

Dean supported the second amendment and made a lot of republicans and liberals upset because he wouldn't follow the standard democratic party line on firearms. If you check, there hasn't been a peep from the NRA chapters in Vermont.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The problem with the Dems is the DNC and their vocal leadership ie. Barb Boxhead, :bart: Ted the lush, :bartime: even Tom Dasher :withstupid: . Ever see how mean spirted and vidictive they can be when talking about an issue for the far left. Its scarey uke: WHAT MOST OF YOU PRESENT DAY DEMS DON'T UNDERSTAND IS The present party is not the same as HHH or JFK. Not even close. If they were truly concerned about conservation issues why didn't they do something in 92 when they had the senate, house and president???????????????? HUH They are truly the party of lip service. Pardon the pun. oke:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Zogman is correct. "new age" democrats are out of touch with most of the heartland. The only reason we've had a democrat elected as president since 1970 is because the farmers of the U.S. are trapped into voting for Democrats to keep from going under and because the Labor Unions have been fooled into voting Democrat too. Other than that its just the Urbanites/hippies and Gov workers who vote for them. (uh oh, here come the poop storm) The USA is a conservative nation if you look past the West coast and east coast.....right?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Reality of today's elected officals is just that lip service. Tony has for the most part given Dashle a pass on enivomental issues becasue he authored the Swampbuster legislation, but refused to look at the fact Dashle and Dorgan Conrad and Peterson basicly gutted it's effectiveness by cowtowing to the subsidy train to re-election.

Ethanol and the false proganda of reducing dependacy on fossil fuel needs has been played over and over to the point it has become beleived by the masses nation wide. Reality is that it takes as much fossil fuel to make and equal amount of energy from corn or soybeans.

Other biomass material do give increased btu's but they are not commodity's that are rasied in quanity or are sudsidized so they garner no interest or much funding.

The Rep party long opposed to ethanol jumped on the bandwagon to appear more GREEN to undecided voters. The last area of the nation that still has large tracts of wetlands has been largely ignored in there preservation. CRP is in danger of being phased out to raise more corn. This will encourage more wetland ditching and tiling across the Dakota's

The anwser is not simple, first a person running for Congress will not get the support of farmers if they campaign to protect wetlands. Nor if they oppose ethanol. This makes it difficult to affect change. If the urban population rises up and says enough of this destruction then Farm Bureau starts it's urban rural crap that rasies the tention for all concerned.

I have voted Republican for President and more than likely will do so again as I do not see anyone on the Dem side that appeals to me, however I can and do vote for the best person that I beleive will do what is right on a state and local level. This sometimes leaves one chosing the lesser of two evils.

Politics today have more grey area than ever before which demands that voters be more educated than at anytime in the past. I have recieved some nasty tongue lashing from my farmer freinds for opposing ethanol, but I still maintain my opostion to it and try to inform those that are unaware of the truth. It even caused me to lose access to some land I have hunted in the past. However at deer season the landowner informed me that I may be welcome back next year simply because he checked out what i said and found I was not lying to him.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Last I checked this was a hunting and fishing website,not a" I love the Republicans". Makes me sick to my stomach. What next Religion??


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Dosch these are important isues that will and do affect hunting and fishing in the long run. Currently the levels of water on the iver are a real threat to the future fishing on the lake. Wetlands are the future of waterfowl. CRP will affect population levels of deer and upland and waterfowl also. The choices we make in the voting booth do affect our wildlife, along with other issues concerning safety and employment opportunity.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Dosch,
This thread is under HOT TOPICS. If you want ducks, walleyes, coyotes, deer there is an appropriate thread. Religion probably qualifies as a hot topic, however I'll let you go first oke: :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey!!! why not ??? :lol:

Hunting As Religion

Eric K. Fritzell, Professor and Department Head, Department of Fisheries
and Wildlife, Oregon State University

"... When I hunt I am immersed mentally, physically and even spiritually
in an age-old predatory relationship among animals. I am participating in
a common ecological process -- just as a fox seeks her prey. I do not need
to kill to eat -- although I enjoy and appreciate eating game immensely. I
kill in order to have hunted. To me, hunting is a very intense personal
relationship between myself, the prey, and the environment in which the
chase occurs. When I take my annual pilgrimage to the North Dakota pothole
country, I take great pleasure in and spend the vast majority of my time
seeking just the right place to attempt to kill some ducks. In a sense, I
am hunting for an ecosystem in which to participate. This participation,
to me, is a form of ecological worship.

As animals, we humans can't escape our participation in the ecological
functioning of the world. But modern living has removed us spiritually
from the relevant ecological processes -- eating a steak is a rather
passive activity, procuring venison is not.I can think of a few other
ecological functions in which the human animal could participate more
intimately -- gathering wild asparagus or defecating in the woods, for
example -- but none have the intensity of predation." ...

http://www.ool.com/wildlife-forever/sym ... tzell.html


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

HUNTING, CHRISTIANITY AND JUDAISM

(quotes from various Usenet newsgroups)

-------------

Genesis 9:2 And the fear of you and the dread of you shall be upon
every beast of the earth, and upon every fowl of the air, upon all
that moveth [upon] the earth, and upon all the fishes of the sea; into
your hand are they delivered.

Genesis 9:3 Every moving thing that liveth shall be meat for you; even
as the green herb have I given you all things.

---------------
From: "C. R. Bowman" 
http://groups.google.com/groups?selm=96 ... il.aol.com

More in line with man's relationship to animals are the references in
Genesis 1:26 when God gives man dominion over the animals, a passage
which causes considerable consternation among the ARA's. By having
dominion over the animals, we're supposed to be good stewards,
i.e. protecting habitat, monitoring herd sizes, enforcing seasons, and
generally providing for animals which are here for our use. Genesis
9:2,3 indicates that God has provided animals (as well as plants) for
the consumption of man, but not for his abuse and distruction. These
verses don't deal directly with hunting either, but they do provide us
with some insight on God's intentions. Biblical hunters include
Nimrod (Gen. 10:9), Ishmael (Gen. 21:20) and Esau, the brother of
Jacob (Gen. 27:3, 5, 30, 33.) The Bible also uses hunting metaphors
in several places, such as Job 10:16, I Samuel 26:20, Psalms 140:5,
and 141:9, 10, Proverbs 1:17, Ecclesiastes 9:12, Lamentations 3:52 and
Amos 3:5.

-------------
From: Danimal 
http://groups.google.com/groups?selm=32 ... boeing.com

What makes you think God has a problem with hunting? Ever heard of
the term "Nimrod"? It's from Genesis, the name of a guy who was a
"great hunter"

Gen 10:9
He was a mighty hunter before the LORD: wherefore it is said, Even as
Nimrod the mighty hunter before the LORD.

While Esau wasn't a brightest trader, he wasn't considered evil or
dishonorable.

Gen 25:27
And the boys grew: and Esau was a cunning hunter, a man of the field;
and Jacob was a plain man, dwelling in tents.

Finally, there is a parallel between hunting & fishing in the bible--

Jer 16:16
Behold, I will send for many fishers, saith the LORD, and they shall
fish them; and after will I send for many hunters, and they shall hunt
them from every mountain, and from every hill, and out of the holes of
the rocks.

Can you argue with all the "fishers of men" mataphors, that God hates
fishing? Weren't most the disciples fishermen? Doesn't that job
description require taking live animals and making them dead to eat?

Your moral dilemma seems to have roots not in Judeo-Christian ethics,
but in the politically-correct anthropomorphism of the 90's.

---------------
From: "C. R. Bowman" 
http://groups.google.com/groups?selm=96 ... il.aol.com

I've often seen the reference to Peter's dream in Acts 10:13-16 used
as a hunting reference. Please note that nowhere in this scripture is
anything said about hunting. Peter is offered all manner of "unclean"
beasts in a cloth being let down from heaven. A voice tells him to
arise, kill and eat...the animals are being offered to him for
slaughter (no hunting involved.) When Peter refers to the Law
forbidding the eating of unclean things, the voice tells him "What God
has made clean you must not say is unclean." The point being that God
was preparing Peter to go to the centurion Cornelius, a Gentile. Jews
considered Gentiles to be beneath them or unclean. God was telling
Peter that He wanted him to go to the Gentiles and treat them as
equals.

---------------
From: Ken Ihrer 
http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&l ... .tenet.edu

I don't think it was the hunting part he was having a problem with.
It was the killing of an animal. That's why the Acts scripture was
given. To let him know that God does not have a problem with us
killing an animal for food and that all of his creatures are clean.

---------------

HUNTING AND JUDAISM

From: [email protected]
http://groups.google.com/groups?selm=19 ... ws.aol.com

If there is a prohibition against hunting in the Talmud, this is one
Jew who is unaware of it. There are many references to hunters in the
Old Testament. Easau, the brother of Jacob, was a hunter of reknown
and the term "nimrod"(a slang word for hunter) is derrived from King
Nimrod who travelled the world as a hunter.
The Jewish ethic is not (so far as I know) against hunting per se. Only
against killing purely for the joy of taking a life. No ethical hunter
should revel in the death of a living creature but accord it the respect
and dignity it deserves.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

I have more ???


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Fetch,

This is great. Do you mind if I print this off and email it to other people? I will keep it in it's original format. I love factual information and I was already compiling my reply to the 'religion' remark when I read yours.

Hooahhh!

:beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It comes from here - Great info site http://www.ucalgary.ca/~powlesla/person ... nting.html

http://www.acs.ucalgary.ca/~powlesla/pe ... index.html


----------

